# new xd owner



## joncat24 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello all, I am a brand new owner of an XD9c. I was wondering if any of you have used the sight in the link I am adding. If so does it work pretty well? I dont really want to spend 150 or more for a laser at this point. I love my new gun and am looking forward to years of happy shooting.

http://www.combathunting.com/LASER_SIGHTS-Universal_Rail_Mount_Laser_System_Super_Bright.html


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you want a laser on your pistol save up and buy a quality made one. Those cheap ones don't last very long and hardly ever hold a ture sight. If they was doing the job they claim they would have a ton of back orders from us old folks. You get what you pay for. Good luck.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> If you want a laser on your pistol save up and buy a quality made one. Those cheap ones don't last very long and hardly ever hold a ture sight. If they was doing the job they claim they would have a ton of back orders from us old folks. You get what you pay for. Good luck.


Couldn't agree more with my ol' friend in the swamp. Cheap lasers and cheap optics are just that; cheap. Invest in something once that will last instead of spending the same amount or more over a few years constantly buying replacements. This is especially true for your carry gun. The last thing you need is something to fail when your life, literally, may depend on it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Two words: Crimson Trace.


----------



## joncat24 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for the replies...That is pretty much what I was thinking, that they were cheap.
As with any other hobby, you get what you pay for usually is true. I guess I will just wait til next month and get me one. Are the laserlyte unimax's pretty good or not?? I am definitly not spending 3 bills on an internal.....LOL


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Two words: Crimson Trace.


+1

-Jeff-


----------



## joncat24 (Feb 10, 2008)

looks like I may have to look into the crimson trace...LOL
does it affect the grip size by alot?? I really like the way it feels in my hnad and dont want to change it too much. Also looks like the crimson trace my give it a softer, rubbery feel.


----------



## joncat24 (Feb 10, 2008)

i was going to post some pics, but it says I can't add attachments....why is that??


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*the best lazer sight*

I have seen them new on ebay for about 280-300 so shop around I love it on my sa XD 45 tactical it helps me shoots 50+ yards like nobodys business
http://www.lasermax.com/category.php?id=7


----------

